# Ecran qui se voile pendant les vidéos



## darkniko (24 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un petit soucis concernant la lecture de vidéo sur mon iPad (le dernier avec connecteur lightning, 32go).

Lors de la lecture de films ou de séries, mon écran semble se voiler un peu aléatoirement. C'est surtout visible dans les scènes sombres.
Parfois l'effet est brusque, d'autre fois plus diffus, comme si l'écran sobscurcissait très légèrement, un peu à la manière de la luminosité de l'écran qui varie avec la luminosité extérieure.

J'ai essayé de prendre des photos du phénomène. J'ai filmé un passage ou cela se produit. L'effet varie un peu à chaque fois, mais se produit toujours au même endroit.
Je vous joint 3 captures d'écran du film. La première montre l'image normale, la seconde il y a un effet d'éclaircissement (visible au niveau du poteau à droite) et la troisième un obscurcissement (visible sur le poteau et surtout dans la partie sombre au centre qui apparait un peu bleuté).

Je peux vous fournir le film que j'ai fait, mais cela ne rend pas très bien, l'effet est ici très rapide.

Ce phénomène se produit ici dans tous les épisodes de la série (achetée sur le store), je l'ai beaucoup vu dans blanche neige et le chasseur (acheté sur le store aussi). Je précise que sur mon mac mini je n'ai pas cet effet.

Qu'en pensez vous?


Les 3 photos


----------

